# Man carries loaded AR-15 into airport..................Legally



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/travel/is-it-ok-to-bring-a-loaded-gun-into-an-airport-120692240587.html


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> https://www.yahoo.com/travel/is-it-ok-to-bring-a-loaded-gun-into-an-airport-120692240587.html


Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.....

I can drive by your house and j sult you wife and kids - perfectly legally under the First Amendment. I don't, of course. But the 1A has not suffered from my not doing that.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

To quote the eternal Bugs Bunny: That guy's a maroon. He's an embezzle!
To which I add: He's a fool, and a very lucky fool at that. Keep him away from me, please.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> To quote the eternal Bugs Bunny: That guy's a maroon. He's an embezzle!
> To which I add: He's a fool, and a very lucky fool at that. Keep him away from me, please.


+1 ...


----------



## Popeye77 (Dec 16, 2012)

A complete idiot. All it takes is a few of them to screw the rest of us up.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Let freedom ring and law abiding firearms carriers reign.


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

He claimed that he had it to protect himself. The police were very smart and did not raise to the bait. Just another "Dork Head" showing his 2nd amendment rights. On top of it the OC's think that he is a hero.

He wasn't carrying it where he should have been either.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

He's an idiot. Plain and simple.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

In Colorado, it's certainly legal to carry at the airport. I do, all the time, if I'm there to pick someone up. It's only illegal if you try to get into the "secure" areas. 
But it's a pretty stupid place to open carry, even if it's legal. It's just grandstanding, and setting the stage for lawmakers to pass further restrictions.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I wonder if he pulled up in a HumVee with a mini gun turret. (In case someone tried to tow his HumVee)


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow, there sure is a lot of hand wringing and complaining about something that is completely legal and supported by the COTUS/BOR.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

GETCHERGUN said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of hand wringing and complaining about something that is completely legal and supported by the COTUS/BOR.


While that's true, a perhaps bigger concern is did he carry a rifle in due to a concrete concern for his/others safety, or was he seeking to challenge law enforcement? (Was he looking for a fight?)

Some open carry so their weapon is immediately available, others are wearing their b*lls on the outside to show they're a Man. (and thereby probably looking for trouble that's sure to find them)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

GETCHERGUN said:


> Wow, there sure is a lot of hand wringing and complaining about something that is completely legal and supported by the COTUS/BOR.


Well, it's a matter of Public Relations (PR).
The way to win the fight against the hoplophobes and grandstanding politicians is to prove that we are more rational than they are.
Right now, since there still are an awful lot of irrationally fearful voters out there, elevating their fear-level is counter productive.
Walking through an urban, public space openly carrying a scary-looking gun only creates more knee-jerk fear, not calm, rational thinking or acceptance.

You can't successfully do in-your-face demonstrations until you have made absolutely certain that the vast majority is on your side.

Even though the law was on the OC-guy's side, setting off sufficient hoplophobic fear can pretty easily get the law changed. Then what?


----------



## Deadwood (Jun 27, 2011)

We are all aware of COTUS/Bor. Just why do guys like you have go be grand standers and show offs of your 2nd amendment rights.

You bucket heads just don't care that you make things rough for all of the rest of the gun owners and you don't do OC any good.

I have nothing against OC but this type of stupidity is totally unacceptatble.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Deadwood said:


> We are all aware of COTUS/Bor. Just why do guys like you have go be grand standers and show offs of your 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> You bucket heads just don't care that you make things rough for all of the rest of the gun owners and you don't do OC any good.
> 
> I have nothing against OC but this type of stupidity is totally unacceptatble.


Um, cool your jets, Space Cadet!

What you have written is a personal attack, complete with name-calling.
This is not a great idea.

Attack the idea, not the person stating it.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

BackyardCowboy said:


> While that's true, a perhaps bigger concern is did he carry a rifle in due to a concrete concern for his/others safety, or was he seeking to challenge law enforcement? (Was he looking for a fight?)
> 
> Some open carry so their weapon is immediately available, others are wearing their b*lls on the outside to show they're a Man. (and thereby probably looking for trouble that's sure to find them)


I don't know what was in his head ,but given his actions he would seem to be a person that does not fear liberty like so many people do now days.

When people speak out about something like this they do not address it for what it is .
Personal fears and individual feelings invade rational thought that promotes true freedom.

Make no mistake true liberty is scary ..........but the risk IMO is worth the reward.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Well, it's a matter of Public Relations (PR).
> The way to win the fight against the hoplophobes and grandstanding politicians is to prove that we are more rational than they are.
> Right now, since there still are an awful lot of irrationally fearful voters out there, elevating their fear-level is counter productive.
> Walking through an urban, public space openly carrying a scary-looking gun only creates more knee-jerk fear, not calm, rational thinking or acceptance.
> ...


Nope sorry I don't see where winning the PR battle and playing the nice guy has been effective.

How do you explain the last hundred years or so of infringement that has been stacked up?

Oh sure we have new laws that edge in favor of 2A and some even pass occasionaly.................and every single one is a slap in the face permission slip "giving" us something we already should have.

Return to anything close to true liberty won't happen by hand wringing and finger pointing.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Deadwood said:


> We are all aware of COTUS/Bor. Just why do guys like you have go be grand standers and show offs of your 2nd amendment rights.
> 
> You bucket heads just don't care that you make things rough for all of the rest of the gun owners and you don't do OC any good.
> 
> I have nothing against OC but this type of stupidity is totally unacceptatble.


I would suggest you have a beer with me or spend some time at the range with me before you elevate yourself to that level of familiarity.

The guy who did this probably is a dork,but he is a dork that doesn't keep his liberty
tucked under a nice clean sheet of infringement.

Should any of us get to judge when and where personal liberties are exercised?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I think situations like this will eventually cause more restrictive gun laws...

Maybe it'll be called the "Cooley Law"... named after Mr Cooley himself.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Just another idiot giving the Liberals more ammo to use against us. I'm sure the guy has issues that we shouldn't discuss here.:anim_lol:


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

TheReaper said:


> Just another idiot giving the Liberals more ammo to use against us. I'm sure the guy has issues that we shouldn't discuss here.:anim_lol:


"Some" liberals. A lot of us LIKE guns. 

But apart from that, 100% with you.


----------

